# Accidental Exposures: A film photo blog



## xOo (Feb 22, 2017)

One of many images in the blog.

Follow the link to my website for my latest photo blog. It's a series of film photos made on Kodak Gold 200 while riding the Moffat route from Denver to SLC.

https://www.derecklarsenphoto.com/single-post/2017/02/20/Accidental-Exposures-A-Photo-Blog

Mixed in are photos I made in Chicago, and Moab.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 22, 2017)

AHHHHH CRINGE AT THAT PICTURE! but nice set.


----------



## xOo (Feb 22, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> AHHHHH CRINGE AT THAT PICTURE! but nice set.



No doubt. He's one of those kids that doesn't really think before he does stuff..

Thanks though, I appreciate the love.


----------



## etpyh (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 22, 2017)

Your photos are fuckin' DOPE. I took photo in high skool and I've always had a soft spot for photography. What camera do you use?


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dope. Good work.


----------



## outlawloose (Feb 22, 2017)

As always your flicks blow me away. Well link up eventually Im sure.
We already have friends in common i see


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 22, 2017)

Very good work! Is that kid still with us?! Good lord...


----------



## xOo (Feb 27, 2017)

etpyh said:


> Awesome


Thank you



Kuchi Kopi said:


> Your photos are fuckin' DOPE. I took photo in high skool and I've always had a soft spot for photography. What camera do you use?


Thanks man, I appreciate that. All these were made on a pretty cheap Canon ae-1. If you ever feel like getting back into it, holler at me. I can try and help you out as best I can.



outlawloose said:


> As always your flicks blow me away. Well link up eventually Im sure.
> We already have friends in common i see



Thanks! I hope we do! Cheers and thanks for that recent email! A pleasant surprise.



tacopirate said:


> Very good work! Is that kid still with us?! Good lord...


Thank you. Yea he is, haha.


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Mar 2, 2017)

These are incredible! Love them. Gives me a really intense butterfly feeling in my heart they definitely have an intense soul


----------



## pewpew (Mar 2, 2017)

It does seem to take great pics for the price. Just checked Amazon since I'm looking for a decent camera. Although some of the newer reviews have said about leaking problems?

Have you ever had any issues with this or any other issues?


----------



## CompassRose (Aug 10, 2017)

I was blown away by the beauty of your blog- real, honest writing and photography. The photos were so meaningful and skillfully taken that I found mysef lingering on each one. What a gift of expression you have.


xOo said:


> View attachment 35340
> 
> One of many images in the blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 9, 2018)

xOo said:


> View attachment 35340
> 
> One of many images in the blog.
> 
> ...


I see hobo batman


----------

